# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Անպտղություն

## Մանոն

Ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված Հայաստանում օրեցօր աճող անպտղությունը, գուցե աղտոտված էկոլոգիայից, արտասահմանից ներկրվող ոչ որակյալ սննդից, սթրեսներից...Ի՞նչ եք կարծում:  :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Գաղտնիք չէ, որ անպտղության արդյունք կարող է լինել ինչպես կինը, այպես էլ տղամարդը: Եթե հայացք նետենք ներկայիս երիտասարդության վրա, ապա կտեսնենք, որ նրանք այն սերնդի մարդիկ են, ովքեր ապրել են սովի ու սառնամանիքի տարիները, ում հասունացման շրջանը համընկել է այդ ժամանակահատվածի հետ: Կարծում եմ միայն ցուրտը բավական մեծ գործոն է հանդիսացել այդ երևույթի մեջ: Թերզարգացած, բորբոքային սեռական հիվանդություններ - ահա անպտղության մի գործոնը:

----------


## Grieg

օրինակ սա  կամ սա կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանալ...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հիշում եմ, դպրոցական տարիներին մեզ խորհուրդ էին տալիս հետներս փոքրիկ գորգեր տանել, որպեսզի սառը նստարանին չնստենք, դասի ժամանակ մեզ ստիպում էին մարմնամարզություն անել, տաքացնելու համար սառած ոտքերը: Չեմ կարծում, թե այդ ամենը արվում էր պարզապես "գրիպից խուսափելու համար"…

----------


## Script

Իմ կարծիքով երիտասարդ տարիքում ոչ ճիշտ սեռական կյանք վարելը նույնպես թողնում է իր հետևանքները: Իսկ մեր այժմյան երիտասարդների մեծ մասը ապրում է նմանատիպ կյանքով: Շատ հայտնի տարբեր վարակիչ հիվանդություններ անգամ դրանք բուժելուց հետո հետագայում ազդում են ծնելիության վրա և կապ ունեն ապագա երեխայի առողջ ծնվելու հետ :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պատճառները կարող են տարբեր լինել: Գիտական տեսանկյունից կոնկրետ կնոջ համար լինում է ժամանակավոր և մշտական անպտղություն: 
Պատճառները.
1. ամենորեա (ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դաշտանի բացակայություն)
2. հորմոնալ լուրջ խանգարումներ
3. մանկական արգանդ
4. զանազան բորբոքային հիվանդություններ
5. էնդոմետրիոզ
… և այլն
Կներեք, անդրոլոգիա չենք անցել, որ տղամարդկանց պատճառներն էլ ասեմ:  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Մտերիմներիցս երկուսն ունեն անպտղության խնդիր, ու ես երբեմն մտածում եմ  դրա մասին: Կարծում եմ, որ այն կարող է ունենալ ոչ միայն կամ ոչ թե ֆիզիկական, այլև խորը հոգեբանական պատճառներ, բայց սրա մասին քիչ անց...
Եկել եմ այդ եզրակացության, որովհետև այդ ընկերներս ֆիզիկապես միանգամայն առողջ են, ուրեմն պիտի լինեն այլ պատճառներ... 

Վերջերս հայտնի առողջագետ Արուսյակ Նալյանը  պատասխանեց իմ այդ հարցին, որ անպտղության խնդիրը, եթե այն ֆիզիկական ճակատագրական արատի հետ կապված չէ , ապա կարելի է լուծել օրգանիզմի մաքրման և տեղական սթրեսի հաղթահարման բնական եղանակների շնորհիվ: Այստեղից կարելի է ենթադրել , որ պատճառներից են սթրեսը, օրգանիզմի աղտոտումը...

Հիմա վերադառնանք իմ ասած խորը հոգեբանական հնարավոր պատճառներին: 
Հիշում եմ, մի ժամանակ կարդում էի մի հնագույն ցեղի մասին, արդեն չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ որ, գուցե ինկերն էին... բայց վստահ չեմ: Ինչևէ, այդ մշակույթում մարդիկ հավատում էին, որ *կինը կարող է հղիանալ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ամբողջովին համարում է իրեն տվյալ տղամարդունը*: 
Այստեղ հարցը զուտ հոգեբանական է. ինչքանով ես դու իսկապես զգում, որ նրանն ես ու ուզում ես նրա հետ միասին նոր կյանք տալ: Գուցե մի փոքր միստիկ է, բայց մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս... գուցե հղիացումն իսկապե՞ս սկսվում է գիտակցության մեջ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, ասենք նաև, թե ինչ է անպտղությունը. դա երեխա ունենալու անկարողությունն է ամուսնանալուց երկու և ավելի տարի անց: 
Հաճախ պատահում է, որ մարդիկ ամուսնանում են, երեք ամիս անց արդեն սկեսուրը շուխուռ է դնում, թե՝ մեր հարսը չբեր է:

----------


## Apsara

> Մտերիմներիցս երկուսն ունեն անպտղության խնդիր, ու ես երբեմն մտածում եմ  դրա մասին: Կարծում եմ, որ այն կարող է ունենալ ոչ միայն կամ ոչ թե ֆիզիկական, այլև խորը հոգեբանական պատճառներ, բայց սրա մասին քիչ անց...
> Եկել եմ այդ եզրակացության, որովհետև այդ ընկերներս ֆիզիկապես միանգամայն առողջ են, ուրեմն պիտի լինեն այլ պատճառներ... 
> 
> Վերջերս հայտնի առողջագետ Արուսյակ Նալյանը  պատասխանեց իմ այդ հարցին, որ անպտղության խնդիրը, եթե այն ֆիզիկական ճակատագրական արատի հետ կապված չէ , ապա կարելի է լուծել օրգանիզմի մաքրման և տեղական սթրեսի հաղթահարման բնական եղանակների շնորհիվ: Այստեղից կարելի է ենթադրել , որ պատճառներից են սթրեսը, օրգանիզմի աղտոտումը...
> 
> Հիմա վերադառնանք իմ ասած խորը հոգեբանական հնարավոր պատճառներին: 
> Հիշում եմ, մի ժամանակ կարդում էի մի հնագույն ցեղի մասին, արդեն չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ որ, գուցե ինկերն էին... բայց վստահ չեմ: Ինչևէ, այդ մշակույթում մարդիկ հավատում էին, որ *կինը կարող է հղիանալ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ամբողջովին համարում է իրեն տվյալ տղամարդունը*: 
> Այստեղ հարցը զուտ հոգեբանական է. ինչքանով ես դու իսկապես զգում, որ նրանն ես ու ուզում ես նրա հետ միասին նոր կյանք տալ: Գուցե մի փոքր միստիկ է, բայց մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս... գուցե հղիացումն իսկապե՞ս սկսվում է գիտակցության մեջ:


Ես նույնպես պիտի նշեմ անպտղության հոգեբանական պատճառները, բացի քո թվարկածներից ivy ջան, կավելացնեմ նաև մայր դառնալու գիտակցումը, կամ հոգեպես պատրաստ լինելը, հիմա մարդիք այնքան են տրվել մատերիաին, որ հոգեպես նրանք այսպես ասած "արժանի" չեն մայր դառնալ և բնությունը զրկում է նրանց այդ հնարավորությունի: Ես նույնպես ունեմ ծանոթներ, որոնք ամբողջովին առողջ լինելով չեն կարողանում պտուղ տալ, ի դեպ բժիշկները պնդում են, որ նրանք ամբողջովին առողջ են: 

Բացի դրանից, ոչ միայն Հայաստանում է աճում անպտղությունը, այլ նաև ամբողջ աշխարհում, սա կարծես բնության պայքարը լինի մարդկանց դեմ, քանզի մարդիք այն սիրո ակտից, որը ի սկզբանե նախատեսված է եղել պտուղ տալու համար, սարքել են զվարճանք, որը կարելի է գնել, վաճառել և այլն: 

ու շատ էլ լավ է անում, տեղնա մարդկանց…

----------


## Մականուն

Սկզբից եկեք պարզենք, թե ինչ ենք հասկանում անպտղություն ասելով: Որքան ինձ թույլ է տալիս հասկանալ սեփական տրամաբանությունս անպտղությունը դա այն դեպքն է, երբ օրգանիզմը (մարդը) ֆիզիոլոգիապես չի կարող սերունդ ունենալ՝ մահացած սերմնաբջիջ, ձվաբջիջ… 
Ինչ վերաբերում է հոգեբանական տեսանկյունին, կարծում եմ դա անպտղություն անվանելը այդքան էլ տեղին չէ: *Այս դեպքում ավելի կարևոր է չհուսահատվելը*: Տեղին կարող է լինել հոգեբանի օգնությունը կամ էլ պարզապես ոչ մի օգնության կարիք էլ չկա և ընդամենը ժամանակի խնդիր է: Ես ել, ինչպես ձեզանից շատերը, ունեմ նույն խնդրի առաջ կանգնած ընկեր, որ երկար տարիներ (5 տարի) երեխա չէր ունենում՝ լինելով վերջինիս համար բացարձակ առողջ և պիտանի: Բժիշկները խորհուրդ էին տվել ընդամենը *չհուսահատվել*: Նրա տղան հիմա 2.5 տարեկան է :Smile: :
Հիմա հակիրճ անդրադառնամ առաջին դեպքին: Բժիշկ չեմ, ուստի շատ բան ասել չեմ կարող: Կկրկնեմ այն ինչ բաղմիցս լսել և կարդացել եմ՝ հիմնական պատժառներից մեկը *էկոլոգիայի աղտոտվածությունն է*:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Արդեն համարյա թե ձմեռ է, բայց  մեր հայ  աղյիկների մեծ մասը տաք տաք շարֆեր են  կրում այնպիսի  կարճ վերնազգեստի  հետ, որ ամեն նստելիս կամ կռանալիս մեջքը 20սմ ով բացվում է, ինձ թվում սա ամենառաջին պատճառներից  անպտուղ դառնալու :Think:

----------


## Առողջագետ

Ձեր բարձրացրած խնդիրը շատ լուրջ է, և ունի տարբեր ասպեկտներ. մի մասը հայտնի են ժամանակակից բժշկությանը, մի մասը` ոչ, այդ պատճառով էլ բուժումը այդքան դժվար է և անկանխատեսելի: Այլընտրանքային բժշկությունը իր հինգ հազարամյա փորձով էապես լրացնում է մեր այսօրվա գիտելիքները և ավելացնում բուժման հավանականությունը:
Այստեղ միայն երկու բանի մասին.
առաջինը` գուցե զարնմանաք, դա պամպերսներն են, որոնց մեջ մեծացած սերունդը շատ ավելի լուրջ պրոբլեմների առաջ է կանգնելու, հատկապես տղաները: Ի դեպ, արդեն կանացի և տղամարդկային "կողմերի" մասնակցությունը չբերության մեջ գրեթե հավասար է. 50/50, և տղամարդկանց խնդիրները ավելանում են, իսկ պամպերսային սերունդը... չգիտեմ, ունակ կլինի ժառանգություն տալու, թե ոչ, քանի-որ տղայի սեռական օրգանները երկարատև լինում են անբնական տաք, թերմոստատիկ պայմաններում, չեն "օդափոխվում", չեն զովանում և դա բացասաբար է ազդում համապատասխան օրգանների աճի և հասունացման վրա;
Շատ կարճ գանք աղջիկներին և նրանց բաց մեջքերին և փորիկներին, որ միայն սարսափ կարող են առաջացնել առողջագետիս մոտ. թե որտեղից եկավ այդ դիվային մոդան, չգիտեմ, կարծեմ, Մադոննայից: Ինքը հասցրեց երեխա ունենալ, իսկ մեր աղջիկներն ու հարսնե՞րը: Բանն այն է , որ այնտեղ տեղակայված են ամենակարևոր էներգետիկ կենտրոնները` չակրաները, որ սնուցում են մակերիկամը, երիկամը - սեռական օրգանները:
Հիշեք և համեմատեք. բոլոր  ժողովուրդների ազգային տարազներում գոտկատեղը առավել լավ է "խնամվում", լայն գոտիներ են նախատեսվում, կամ էլ արծաթյա կամ ոսկջրած... այսինքն ազնիվ մետաղի ուժով "ամրապնդված": Վերջապես, հիշեք, որ մենք ունենք "գոտեպնդվել"  բառը, որովհետև Գոտու պինդ լինելը ամենակարևորն է առողջության պահպանման գործում:
Եվ, լսած կլինեք, որ ժողովրդական բժիշկները կնոջ մեջքին "յախու" էին "գցում"` խունկ, տարբեր բույսեր, յուղեր պարունակող, չբերությունը բուժելու համար, գուցե մի բան հասկանում էին, թեկուզ  մեր համալսարանը իր թեսթային բարդություններով չէին հաղթահարել:
Ահա, պատկերացնում եք, ինչ եմ զգում, երբ տեսնում  եմ մեր անմեղ երեխեքին, որ մոդայի պատճառով վաղը չարչարանքներ պիտի քաշեն, էլ չհաշված երիկամային հիվանդությունները, դեպրեսիաները, որ առաջանում են այդ հատվածի սխալ "խնամքի" պատճառով:  Ահա սրանով էլ տարբերվում է առողջագետը սովորական բժշկից, որը սպասում է, մինչև մարդը հիվանդանա` ապա նոր դեղ նշանակում:
Քանի- որ թեման ունի կարևոր կողմեր, մանրամասն ներկայացնելու համար համապատասխան թեմա եմ բացում մեր ֆորումում:

----------


## Apsara

Մայրիկիս ընկերուհին գինեկլոլոգ է և երեկ ես լսեցի նրանց խոսակցությունը, նա պատմում էր, որ անպտղության դեպքերը քանի գնում շատամնում են, ու պատճառները հաճախ անբացատրելի են, այսինքն զուտ մարմնապես մարդիք առողջ են բայց պտուղ չեն կարողանում տալ, եթե այսպես շարունակվի … :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մենք վերջերս այս հարցը մեր դասախոսին տվեցինք և ստացանք հետևյալ պատասխանը. բորբոքումներ և սթրես: Մեր աչքով էինք տեսնում, թե ինչպես էին այս երկուսի բուժման արդյունքում մարդիկ հղիանում:

----------


## Apsara

> Մենք վերջերս այս հարցը մեր դասախոսին տվեցինք և ստացանք հետևյալ պատասխանը. բորբոքումներ և սթրես: Մեր աչքով էինք տեսնում, թե ինչպես էին այս երկուսի բուժման արդյունքում մարդիկ հղիանում:


Բյուր մեկ էլ նկատել եմ, որ հղիության խնդիրներ ունեն այն աղջիկները, որոնց սեռական հասունացման ժամանակը և այն ցուրտ ու մութ տարիները սառը նստարաններին  համընկնումա :Xeloq: 

Իսկ սթրեսը անպակասա ներկա աշխարհում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր մեկ էլ նկատել եմ, որ հղիության խնդիրներ ունեն այն աղջիկները, որոնց սեռական հասունացման ժամանակը և այն ցուրտ ու մութ տարիները սառը նստարաններին համընկնումա


Շատ ճիշտ ես: Ցուրտը մի կողմից ինքն իրենով սթրես է օրգանիզմի համար, մյուս կողմից դրա արդյունքում իմունիտետն ընկնում է, բորբոքումներ են լինում:

----------


## Aspram

> Մենք վերջերս այս հարցը մեր դասախոսին տվեցինք և ստացանք հետևյալ պատասխանը. բորբոքումներ և սթրես: Մեր աչքով էինք տեսնում, թե ինչպես էին այս երկուսի բուժման արդյունքում մարդիկ հղիանում:


Սթրեսը նաև իմունիտետի մեծ թշնամին է։ Հայտնի է, որ սթրեսի հեռացման լավագույն ձևը ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունն է, աշխատանքը։ Մեր այսօրվա կենցաղը և առօրյան մինիմալի են հասցրել ֆիզիկական աշխատանքը, սպորտով էլ ոչ բոլորն են զբաղվում։

----------


## Anushiki

Հարցս կզանկանայի ուղել առողջագետ Ա. Նալյանին կամ  կնախտաբաններին` ինչպես եք վերաբերվում արտամարմնային բեղմնավորմանը` իքսի: Արդյոք Երևանում այն հասել է որոշակի մակարդակի?:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Էսօր պատմեցին, որ մեր հարևանի հարսը չի հղիանում, որովհետև իրանց ամուսնանալուց հետո մի անգամ հարևանը հարբած վիճակում շենքում բարձրանալիս ընկել ա, վնասվել, վատացել, ու էդ պահին էդ հարսը տեսել ա էդ ամեն ինչն ու վախեցել: Հնարավոր ա՞ վախենալուց անպտղության առաջացումը:  :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Էսօր պատմեցին, որ մեր հարևանի հարսը չի հղիանում, որովհետև իրանց ամուսնանալուց հետո մի անգամ հարևանը հարբած վիճակում շենքում բարձրանալիս ընկել ա, վնասվել, վատացել, ու էդ պահին էդ հարսը տեսել ա էդ ամեն ինչն ու վախեցել: Հնարավոր ա՞ վախենալուց անպտղության առաջացումը:



Ամուսինն ա ընկե՞լ:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Ամուսինն ա ընկե՞լ:


Չէ, հարևանը: 
Էդ տեսարանը տենց մեծ սթրես կարա՞ առաջացնի, որ անպտղություն առաջանա: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ առհասարակ սթրեսից առաջանում ա՞ դա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, հարևանը: 
> Էդ տեսարանը տենց մեծ սթրես կարա՞ առաջացնի, որ անպտղություն առաջանա: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ առհասարակ սթրեսից առաջանում ա՞ դա:


Ընդհանրապես, էդ տեսարանը լրիվ քաղաքային լեգենդների շարքից ա, բայց սթրեսից կարա անպտղություն զարգանա, ինչը բավական հեշտ ա բուժվում։ Հիմնականում սենց ա․ սթրեսի արդյունքում պրոլակտին հորմոնի արտադրությունը բարձրանում ա, ինչի արդյունքում օվուլյացիա տեղի չի ունենում։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.05.2017), _Հրաչ_ (21.05.2017), Աթեիստ (22.05.2017), Մուշու (21.05.2017)

----------

